# My pet duck is limping, going to vet



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I read the other thread about the Pekin limping and will look for a sliver or something in his foot. I don't have any help here at home today so I am taking him in to the Vet where I work. This is not a duck vet but we can take radiographs and I can at least get it cleaned up and looked at properly. 
I'm wondering what is the best way to transport and should I bring the other duck along? They are always side by side and I have a feeling they will be quite upset if separated. 
Any ideas on what to look for besides a splinter? What if antibiotics are needed...can I give him a shot? Where and how do you do that on a duck?
I love these ducks and want to do what is best so I'm looking for guidance...these are my first ducks so I'm learning. :help:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How long has it been limping? What have you been doing since you noticed the limp?

My geese and ducks would limp at times and in most cases it resolved itself. In a couple of bad cases of limping I would confine the bird for a few days and it would resolve itself.

A cat carrier with thick straw for footing should work if you have one. Otherwise a cardboard box with holes in it and the top taped down tight with thick straw for footing will work.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I noticed a small limp 3 days ago and looked at it for any glaring problem. I didn't see anything but was unable to hold him and look very good at the same time. Last night when I got home I noticed Nancy was out and about by herself so I called Lynnie and he popped his head up from the tall grass and came hobbling out. It was much worse and the fact that he stayed in the pen and didn't go with Nancy to free range tells me he is in pain. I didn't let them out of their pen to free range this morning. That is all I have done so far.

I have a cat carrier...it's pretty small though. I have a bunch a big dog crates.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Small is okay as long as he can stretch out. It will be easier to carry and less likely to get tilted when handling.

Geese especially but ducks too seem to have a blind spot under their chin that causes them to trip a lot. I think that is what causes a lot of limping.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes...they do trip a lot! They are bigger ducks too...than what I'm used to anyway. Blue Runners.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a picture of them...notice in the background their entrance to their house. Steps up but kinda rickety. So I put up a big doggie ramp right away to make it easier for them. 









The cattle panel is in the door to keep the goats out.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Back from the vet. Nothing broken and couldn't find any splinters or anything. Vet thinks it's higher up that is bothering him and he might have gotten it caught and twisted it. So he is on bed rest. 
And I have to make some changes to keep their area less cluttered so less possible for them to trip on stuff. As soon as it stops raining I'm going to work on that


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

How do you keep a duck on bedrest? That's going to be fun! I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I have pekins too. Just a couple of weeks ago, one was also limping pretty bad. They climb a pile of branches, like yard debrie. I was giving her a few days to heal on her own or I would have had to keep her in the pen. I know she wouldn't be too happy about staying by herself while the others were out. But I think that's all I could do. Anyway, she did recover on her own, and stayed out with the others.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Minelson swimming would be good for him.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't imagine there's too much clutter in their penned area. More likely he's tripping on something around when he's out foraging, maybe in a wooded section over tree limbs, etc.?
Ducks are known for leg problems or limping. Usually a few days confinement in a dog crate & they heal right up.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

wildhorse said:


> Minelson swimming would be good for him.


I was thinking the same thing but he is such a klutz getting in and out of the pool...he doesn't use the bricks or ramps I put there for them. It seems like the things I put in there to help them get up and around are very same things they are constantly tripping over. :hair


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Elsbet said:


> How do you keep a duck on bedrest? That's going to be fun! I hope he gets well soon.


Thanks! Bed rest for this duck means confined to his house where there is nothing for him to trip over and no running. Just eating sleeping pooping. Nancy will stay with him.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well they are all snugged in. I feel bad that Lynnie is lame. But I am so proud of how he was on the trip to the vet and even while he was there. There was an emergency so we had to wait a long time. I had the dogs with me and he felt better because of it. But I did put them in a different room while the doc examined him. He stood so tall when we put him on the floor to walk so the doc could see. And whenever I talked he started quaking...he really knows my voice. such a good boy.


----------



## Knesa (Apr 14, 2011)

Limping in ducks and geese is somthing that has popped up a lot in my flock. As I cant find anything obviously wrong with them when they do start limping, my conclution is that all those nice little holes they keep digging are tripping them. It usally clears up by itself in a day or two.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I've had all sorts of duck lameness injuries. The worst was an Appleyard drake that "flew" into the chainlink fence in a panic when my husband was feeding him. He injured his neck as far as we could tell. He was very crippled for a long time and, just when I thought he was really recovering and let him out in the yard, he slipped on the ice and hurt himself again. That time he didn't recover and we finally put him out of his misery. I had an older Magpie that was chronically lame, seemed to be in her hips. She had regular bed rest and was kept pretty well separated from the drakes (I think it was a breeding injury). I felt sorry for her, but she would be fine for a while, then gimpy and she'd eat, etc. so I figured she wasn't done. 

We had one drake with bumblefoot that had to be lanced and drained. We still get ducks, usually the larger ones, that have sore lumps on their feet once in a while. We keep them in, give them bathing water and it usually resolves in a few days. 

They are SO clumsy, I don't think they were meant to be land animals much at all. They are so happy in the water, I wish I had a large pond for them. Swimming has been one of the very best therapies for them, even getting a concrete mixing tub (big enough for a bath!) and letting them get the weight off their feet is good for them.


----------

